# Jr Gent II cap bent nib



## hockeyref (Feb 19, 2013)

I recently made my first Jr Gent II and I think I may have gone too far with the barrel trimmer on the cap. On the Jr Gent, the threaded ends are different, there is a longer thread section meant for the cap when the pen is closed and a shorter thread section to screw the cap on the end of the pen. I screwed the cap on in the closed position and it bent the nib on the inside of the cap. I don' think I took off that much when using the barrel trimmer, is it usually that close of a fit that trimming a little too much would cause this? The pen is only for me so to fix it I've just switched the nib section to the smaller thread area and it's fine but I'm just curious. I'll watch very closely when squaring the ends now.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you did not press the threads in far enough on the "longer" one. An easy way to check would be if the ring that is under the threads, next to the body, spins freely. If it does, the insert with the threads can be pushed in further.


----------



## hockeyref (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, it seems pretty tight (no movement from ring) but ill pop it in my vice when I get home to see.


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2013)

The threaded parts are interchangeable so they should stick out the same amount on both sides. If one is longer than the other, something ain't right. But if you post a picture, I am sure one of us can help you figure out what happened.

AND

I frequently remove the thin band and the retaining band from the Centerband of the JGII. And I still have no issues with the cap being too short that it bends my nib.


----------



## hockeyref (Feb 19, 2013)

I've seen on my Triton that both ends are exactly the same but these ends are clearly different. Here are pics. This picture is shown as it is supposed to be put together but if I do, when I screw on cap, the nib will get bent. I have to put nib on the smaller threaded section to not damage the pen.


----------



## hockeyref (Feb 19, 2013)

Definitely user error. I made a Jr. Gent for a friend here at work and I just compared the caps. My cap is definitely smaller. I must have had a really heavy hand with the barrel trimmer and didn't realize it. This was the first pen I've made in about 8 years so it's been a while. I made many pens years back but kids and work have slowed down my hobbies. I decided I really wanted a fountain pen so I dusted off my box of pen supplies and made this one. Guess I was a little rusty.

On another note, my kids are a little older now and really appreciate some of the slimelines I had unfinished in the box. I inserted the lead pencils and my 4th and 7th graders think they are pretty cool.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 19, 2013)

The good thing is you can knock it apart buy new tubs for .60 and remake it so as not to lose the components .


----------



## hewunch (Feb 19, 2013)

OR, you could knock out the inserts and swap them so the short one will be on nib end.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 19, 2013)

I may be mistaken, but that shorter barrel looks like a jr gent I, and the other a Jr Gent II, arent those different tube diameters and lengths?


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 19, 2013)

Your shorter cap may work for a rollerball, I think they are a little shorter than the FP. Just by the RB in the same plating and swap out the nib assembly (you don't even need to remove the inserts/rings, just may have to swap the post cap if the FP doesn't have the sping in it...) You may want to check the cap on a JRGII RB before you go and buy one if you don't have it already, I'm sure there is a point where it is too short, but I don't know where that point is...


----------



## Janster (Feb 20, 2013)

...make a custom taller finail?


----------

